# ICD-10 and Generic Codes



## CGibbs13 (Aug 4, 2015)

There will be times in ICD-10 that we will have to use a generic code...say PNA.  But there will also be times when we should request additional information...say gout.  Our nurses are balking at the need to provide additional information, but my stand is that if you're treating gout, then you should know where it is...foot, knee...some where.

I think ethically, I have to stick to my guns here.  Thoughts?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 4, 2015)

Absolutely,  read the ICD-10 CM guidelines there is a paragraph for the use of unspecified.  If there is no way for the provider to be more specific because the information cannot be known or is not available then it appropriate to use unspecified.  I tell my classes to be prepared to appeal the use of unspecified and stating not documented is not sufficient.


----------



## CGibbs13 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanx, Debra!


----------

